# Help me pick a rest



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

They all are equally accurate as long as they don't move and hold your arrow in the same position every time. If you're shooting extreme angles, a drop away rest might be better than a blade because it's easier to keep the arrow on the rest and changing the angle of the bow won't change the deflection of the blade. On flat ground, the bend in the blade won't change but raise the bow up or down enough and the blade won't flex as much under the load of the arrow which will change your elevation POI down range. The amount is usually very small but it does happen.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I just use a fixed blade rest for target. Very reliable. AAE makes a nice one. I like for them to have micro adjustments.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

I used to shoot a blade, then went the drop away route with both cable and limb driven . I am currently changing back to a blade rest. i'm getting tired of having to keep an eye on the rest to see that it is working properly. you might say I finally learned the golden KISS rule.


----------



## Rio_D (May 12, 2020)

I prefer drop away, especially the limb driven


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

AAE Pro blade micro adjustable, look in the classifieds


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

A Whisker Buscuit can be just as accurate as any other rest in my opinion. A lot of it depends on your form and follow through. 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Verminaters1967 (Aug 20, 2019)

How many pro shooters use a whisker biscuit not saying that it not a good hunting rest but just as accurate no, every pro shooter out their will tell you that


----------



## Trip_Ts (Jun 11, 2013)

I used to only use a blade rest for indoor and 3D. Now that I'm shooting more step angles shots I prefer the Ripcord lock fall away rest.


----------



## witelyter (May 7, 2020)

I like the Hamskea Versa rest, limb driven, right now, however have seen I have to be aware of the cord loosening. I really plan on going to a Pro-Tuner blade rest... got it for $25.00 on Ebay. Did send it to Pro-Tuner... $15.00 later ($40.00 total) I have a really nice blade rest, very sleek, micro adjustable. The rest came with the Jesse mount, it has both the vertical and horizontal adjustments. Seems It would be easy to adjust for different arrow diameters... time will tell.


----------



## bkusant (Jul 13, 2020)

I’m probably the last person that shoots a prong style shoot through rest .


----------



## ComicRelief365 (Jul 10, 2020)

So, do you recommend a whisker biscuit more for hunting or for target shooting? Or do you think a blade rest or drop down is preferable in both cases?


----------



## Bowhunt_85 (Jul 28, 2020)

Freak show by aae is what I’ll be putting on for indoor this year!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h8m3 (Jul 30, 2020)

I've been looking for a new rest because I got fletching contact on my qad ultra hunter and it doesn't seem to be going away, so I got some rests to look at now  thanks


----------



## RichWilson (Aug 1, 2020)

blade rest


----------



## Flyinhawaiian (Nov 2, 2018)

Whisker biscuits are okay until the bristles start to tire out. Fixed blades are fine, but should have the blades changed out periodically, especially before an important competition. I shoot a Vapor Trail Limb Driver drop away rest.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

bkusant said:


> I’m probably the last person that shoots a prong style shoot through rest .


I thought I was the last. I guess if I have to I could shoot one of those blades.


----------



## Talks cheap (Jul 25, 2020)

I use a Spott-hogg edge swap blade. I have one head set up for skinny arrows and one for thick arrows. Once I have them tuned it’s quick and easy to go between different diameter arrows using the same bow.


----------



## lowg08 (Jan 15, 2016)

I use the hamskea target pro. It’s limb driven but a blade I guess. It’s great for me


----------



## Cc_out100 (Oct 9, 2018)

hha virtus used to use limbdriver


----------



## Thance94 (Sep 11, 2020)

I’ve used Jessie broad waters the freak show by AAE for a couple years and it’s amazing, simple adjustments built sturdy and it comes with several different blades. I shoot superdrive 23’s with 100 grain tips and I’ve never seen an arrow fly so consistent. I love it. 
As far as the whisker biscuit debate... I see where the person that originally said whisker biscuits can be just as accurate as any other style rest is coming from but that’s simply not true. A whisker biscuit is designed to be full proof not the most accurate. Anytime you have contact of your arrow you can’t guarantee consistent accuracy. 
Now can you kill a deer at 40 yards with one, yes. 
Can you split arrows at 100, possibly but there are better options for the target side of things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Esteen75 (Sep 15, 2020)

Hamskea trinity is pretty good


----------



## tg44 (Jun 10, 2017)

I love my vapor trail rests.


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I was making blade rests out of feeler gauge stock before there were blade rests. I use the blade rest for target, but use a Hamskea drop away rest for hunting. I find the blade rest more accurate and bullet proof and the drop away better suited for hunting where only a few shots a year is required. The drop away keeps the arrow on the rests on difficult terrain.

One problem I have is that when I change back to the blade rest after using my drop away, the arrows keeps falling off the rest. It always take about 100 shots before I can draw smoothly again and keep the arrow on the blade. The same problem that most archers have when changing over to a blade from a drop away.


----------



## D.Trull (Sep 29, 2020)

Therman2002 said:


> Im looking for the most accurate arrow rest.


I would stick with a basic lizard tongue rest. AAE makes a great one, also a trophy taker is a good choice.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bkusant said:


> I’m probably the last person that shoots a prong style shoot through rest .


Does that include a Bodoodle?


----------

